# 4U2...Deep Water Cultuer



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello  Friend...okay  ready  to  run  another in the SHED..Had  fun  last  yr  but  did  one  from  seed  and  turned Male  and  never  flowered ..so  i  wanted to  do  a  clone  so  I  can  flower...Heres  the  deal  I am  using PURPLEBUD and  Fox Farm  Veg  Nute  and  then  GH  to  flower..does anyone  see  a  problem  here?  will  veg  for  3  weeks as  with  my  cocco  bucket..then  flower  them  both same  time...what  i  did  was  had  this  clone  from  my  bubble  cloner  then  transfered  to  cocco  mix....it  stretched  a bit and  was  going  to  toss  but  decided  o  transfer to  bucket..i  held  the plant  as i  dipped the  roots  into  a  pitcher  of  water  to  remove  as  much  soil  as  possable..I  then  put  about  1 inch  of Hydroton in  bottom  of  net pot..placed  plant  in  and  filled  rest  way  up..this  is  second  week and  will do  res  changes  on  Sundays  ..so  that  will  be  the  photo  update..( as long  as  Life dont get  in  way. (.hehe..)..and  like  always  All  help  is  welcomed  good  and  bad..


*SHED*..

800 MH in veg...2000  HPS  in  flower

5 gallon  bucket

100 gallon pump

5 inch  round  air stone


Take  care  and  be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## Raidernation (Nov 29, 2009)

nice..i like the round airstone
whats with the leaves?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello  *Raidernation*....Thanks  for  stopping  by..I  think  you  are  referring to  the  lowwr  two  sets...those  get  that way after  cloneing...they  will die ad  fall  off But  if  ya  talking  about  the  top two sets...well  those  are  GREEN.....stick  around  ,   Im  sure  to  screw  this  up  good...:rofl:  take  care  b  safe:48:


----------



## HippyInEngland (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice and neat 4u2 

Do the air stones cost much?

eace:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

Hi 4u2sm0ke:ciao:

Will be subscribing to the grow that makes you switch

Here is some Green Mojo for you


----------



## monkeybusiness (Nov 29, 2009)

Very nice. Luvs me some DWC. 
Happy growing!


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Nov 29, 2009)

Pullin up a chair for this one....   Good Luck...


----------



## nouvellechef (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm watching. I am moving from soil to DWC for next years grow.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks  for  stopping  in  everone....


*HIE*.....They  ran  $12  American  I  have  one  in  each bucket  hot  glued to the  center..realy  bubbles  the  whole  bucket..


*duck*..thanks..I  still  like  getting  dirt  under  my  finger nails...but  allways  wanted a hand wash bucket  in  shed:rofl:  happy  growing 

*monkeybusiness*..*justanotherant*...thanks  friends..I  hope  i  dont  screw  up  too  bad..I  know  this  PurpleBud  produces...Its  the PH  I  have  issues  with..but Im going  by  the  formula  i  used  last  year...take care and  be safe :bolt::bong:


----------



## meds4me (Nov 29, 2009)

Hey 4U:  Looking great so far...I Have some MOJO[COLOR="Green"[/COLOR] for you and give a shout as we can learn from one another ~


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks  *meds*...i  will :spit:   gonna  do  a  res  change  today  so  will  upload  beter  pics..Have  a  great  day  my  friend:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 29, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> duck..thanks..I still like getting dirt under my finger nails...but allways wanted a hand wash bucket in shed happy growing



Put an air stone and a plant in it and it will grow:rofl:


----------



## DonJones (Nov 30, 2009)

4u2smoke,

Where did you get those round air stones and what size are they?

Good growing and smoking man.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Nov 30, 2009)

Hello  everyone...:48:


*duck*..I  have  airstone..I  have  plant...now  we  :watchplant:  huh?  oh  and change  res  onece in a  while  right? 

*Don Jones*..Thanks  for  stopping  by...Those  are  5  inch  round  airstones  I  baught  at  Ptco  in the  fish  section..they  had  8  inch  as  well  but  was  thinking  that  was  a  bit  big...last  yr  I  used  the  bendable  air stick  it  was  16  inces  long  and  was  ablbe  to  make  round  ring  and  place  in  bottom..it  worked  great...*duck  *up  there  warned m  about  the  small  airstones  and  now  have  better  results...these  round  ones  realy  push the  bubbles...I  wonder  if  i  can hook it  to  my  Bong..:rofl:..andyway  thanks  for  stopping  by...please  add anything  ya  think  will  help..as  I  am  new  to  this..Thanks..:48:


----------



## pcduck (Nov 30, 2009)

> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to 4u2sm0ke again.



Oh well looking nice there 4u2sm0ke:aok:

Once I get a good amount of roots in rez, I start changing out the nutrients once a week...Because I do not know what nutes the  plant ate or needs so it is just easier to change out rez once a week.

I also glued my air stones at first but was advised against it and found out shortly there after that the roots entangle themselves with the tubing and whatnot. But NOW I have a battery operated transfer pump ($15 at Lowes) that I use and do not even have to move my buckets  just pump the buckets out. and now back to BIU:bolt::bong2:


----------



## DonJones (Dec 2, 2009)

*meds* -- are you talking about making it an auto smoker so all you have to do is to open your mouth and the smoke just rushes it?  Man what a lazy man's dream.  If you get it figured out PLEASE be sure to share the secret with me.  That way I won't have to worry about breaking the mood by working at lighting and drawing every time I am ready for some more.

Ah, I'm just getting more and more relaxed just thinking about that -- effortless smoking and the deniability of saying "Really officer, I wasn't smoking, it just kept blowing into0 my mouth every time opened it to say Stop -- Enough even".

Keep working on it!

See you got me so excited I forgot to cmpliment ytou on both your grow operation and your pictures.

*pcduck,*
That is what the level indicating tube on the WaterFarm systems is for in addition to checking the level.   Just either insert a suction line to drain and pour the new solution back over the top, or the way they say to use it, just unsnap it and push it down to let it drain itself.  Of course that means you have to have the bucket higher than your drain container, but don't sweat the small stuff. 

Where at in the store did find it and what is the make and model so I can look for it?

Also, what is your idea on the size of the round stones --large or smaller?  

Good smoking guys.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 4, 2009)

:ciao:  *fleshstain*...thanks...:48:


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 4, 2009)

Green Mojo with extra bubbles


----------



## Maui Monster (Dec 4, 2009)

dig the setup. pulling up a chair, good luck


----------



## meds4me (Dec 4, 2009)

:ccc: :ccc: Green mojo Buddy !  Pulling up a chair to compare notes ! Here rip on some bagseed thunder ~ 


 I'm messin round with diff diffusers of my own making ! I'll post some more pics soon.


----------



## pcduck (Dec 4, 2009)

*4u2sm0ke* If you use ornament hooks should not have to put holes in lid..maybe.. or put holes in side of the top lid...concerned about light getting to roots once the strength of your plants pull that measly little hook out.:laugh: .................Looking real nice and green

*DJ* I do not have Waterfarm  :confused2:
The battery operated transfer pump is used for kerosene


----------



## IRISH (Dec 4, 2009)

you mind if Irish sits in 4u?...

looks like you got her dialed on the ph. nice, and lush. thats gonna be huge...what growth pattern does the purplebud follow? (ie...Bush?, x-mass tree?, volkswagon?)... ...

i've always wondered what size those net pots are 4u?...

when i change my rez, i simply have another bucket nuted, balanced, and ready to lift the whole show on out of old, and into the new. sound about right?...the placement of your air line entry is going to hinder you 4u...(i think)...the roots will tie thierselves around your air line. your only option will be to detatch the line from the stone. ...

i put my air line enter in top of the lid, off to the side. i dont glue my stones down. the air line itself holds them down. i make the hole a bit smaller than the line, and that helps hold the stone down also...

wow. $12 bucks a stone? wow. i buy the 6 inch from WM, for $1.64. i run 1 per bucket in veg, 2 in flower...although, those are some nice air stones you found!... ...

Andy brought me some huge, weighted ones from a hydroponics shop over his way, thanksgiving '08...they were nice...have'nt found any of these anywhere. not even online...:confused2:...

grow 'em big bro, as i know you will...gotta go water my herd...later...Irish...


----------



## IRISH (Dec 4, 2009)

almost forgot. like what you did with the J-hook for a tie down...:hubba:   ...very nice...thanks for that idea brother smoke...Irish...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 6, 2009)

Hello  everyone...hope  all  is  well..:48:


*Duck  *the  lid  is  1/4 inch  thinck  and  the  hooks  was  1/4  long  i  seen  small  ones  and  the  ones  I  got..They  dont  screw all the  way  threw..it  was  Hard  to  get  it  screwed  in  and  we  will  see how it  holds..:aok:

*IRISH*...I  use  tin foil  tape  to  hold  airline  to  side  bucket..as  for the airline whole...i  didnt  want it  outta the  top on  account  I  transfer  the  top  to  next bucket  an  would  have  to  pull  the  hose  threw  everytime..with  it  just  below  the  top it  doesnt  allow  water to  flow  out and  i  cover  it  as well  will  tin foil  tape.(sticky stuff)..Purplebud..is  like  a  Christmas  tree..with  Big  TOP...i trid  the  glue  but  stone  came  lose..lol..was  a  try..


I  Had  some  mites  and Bombed is  why  some  of  the  yellow  spots  are...another thing  I  am  not  useing  the Fox Farm  Hydro nute  anymore  and  went  back  to  the  GH   part 3.... I  forgot to  PH  after  nutes last week  and that  may  have  been  bad.(6.0).today  nutes  was  added  and  ph  adjusted  down to  5.7..will  watch  i  fr  the  week..well  heres  some  rappy  pics..:bolt::bong:


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Dec 6, 2009)

nice, 4u... I'm gunna give DWC a go next year myself....


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 6, 2009)

velcro on lid for bubble controler?
sounds like IRISH moves bubble stone with lid
or do u have bubble stone in next bucket ready to go?

'auto smoker'? sounds like a job for the ZIPSTER!

thanx for the info $


----------



## zipflip (Dec 6, 2009)

> 'auto smoker'? sounds like a job for the ZIPSTER!


 :huh:  wat'd i miss now?  LOL


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 6, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello  everyone...:48:
> 
> 
> ...these  round  ones  realy  push the  bubbles...I  wonder  if  i  can hook it  to  my  Bong..:rofl:..andyway  thanks  for  stopping  by...please  add anything  ya  think  will  help..as  I  am  new  to  this..Thanks..:48:



hmmm


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 7, 2009)

DonJones said:
			
		

> *meds* -- are you talking about making it an auto smoker so all you have to do is to open your mouth and the smoke just rushes it?  Man what a lazy man's dream.  If you get it figured out PLEASE be sure to share the secret with me.  That way I won't have to worry about breaking the mood by working at lighting and drawing every time I am ready for some more.
> 
> Ah, I'm just getting more and more relaxed just thinking about that -- effortless smoking and the deniability of saying "Really officer, I wasn't smoking, it just kept blowing into0 my mouth every time opened it to say Stop -- Enough even".
> 
> ...


 :hubba: ok ZIPSTER, work on it!


----------



## zipflip (Dec 7, 2009)

*hxxp://www.ezwholesalehouston.com/products/Electronic-Pipe-.html*

right here ya go. for ten bux plus shipping get one these.  i think you can put water in it. if not then just atach hose to mouth piece and rig it up to ya downstem of ya bong somehow and  viola!!!  
 maybe....  :confused2:  
  dont have one yet so no idea if it has the power to forse it thru water or not either.

 heck just take an old small shopvac flip it to exhaust and attach a bowl to the intake some how and ya got the hose as a big plastic hookah hose.  LOL
  just imagine a metal salad bowl wit holes drilled in bottom for the bowl/screel and a good ounce in it. rig it to the intake but make sure exhaust is on fire it up and use liek a propane torch or somethin that'll keep lit wit teh airflow/suction.
  :hubba:  LOL  
  how bout it guys?
 think its doable?
 anyone got an ounce they willin to risk for the trial of zips shop vac hookah is this liek hijacking 4u's thread.  :rofl:
  4u come over. i'll build the contraption you bring the bud k. :aok:
 i think you got a better camera so bring taht too so we can do a good step by step tutorial on it all. :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

FA$TCA$H said:
			
		

> velcro on lid for bubble controler?
> sounds like IRISH moves bubble stone with lid
> or do u have bubble stone in next bucket ready to go?
> 
> ...


 
Hello * fa$t* and  thanks for  stopping  by..48:  The  velcro  on top  is  what  i  use  to  hold  the pump on..other wise  it  vibrates  and  falls  off..I  have airline  and  stone  in  both  buckets..i  just  unplug  ailine  lift  lid and  plant  to  new bucket  of  ready made  nutes...

*crazy*...its  fun  but  PH is my  issue  cuzz  my  water  is  PH  6.8  Im  working on the  correct  drops  of  down  but  seems  to  differ  every  week..IDK..

*zip*....I  have  some  weed  I  ca  bring..I  made  a  power  bong  years  ago  from  a vacumme  cleaner..lol..will  be  interested  in  you  contrapment..:aok:  And  if  ya  makeing  anyting that  has  to  do with  smoke  the  Herb..you  can  Highjack  all  my  threads.:aok:


:48:  pass  it  round


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Hello * fa$t* and  thanks for  stopping  by..48:  The  velcro  on top  is  what  i  use  to  hold  the pump on..other wise  it  vibrates  and  falls  off..I  have airline  and  stone  in  both  buckets..i  just  unplug  ailine  lift  lid and  plant  to  new bucket  of  ready made  nutes...
> 
> *crazy*...its  fun  but  PH is my  issue  cuzz  my  water  is  PH  6.8  Im  working on the  correct  drops  of  down  but  seems  to  differ  every  week..IDK..
> 
> ...


  my bad


----------



## sundancer245 (Dec 7, 2009)

looks awesome 4u2smoke:aok:  im onboard for this grow :hubba: im gonna soon be goin dwc for veggin and an eb system for flowering so imma be watchin this one  good luck and lotsa green mojo to you and your ladies!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> you mind if Irish sits in 4u?...*Not  At  all  my  friend:48:*
> 
> 
> i've always wondered what size those net pots are 4u?...*they  are  8 inches  round if  that  tells  ya  anything*:rofl:
> ...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> looks awesome 4u2smoke:aok: im onboard for this grow :hubba: im gonna soon be goin dwc for veggin and an eb system for flowering so imma be watchin this one good luck and lotsa green mojo to you and your ladies!


 

Thanks  *sundancer*....Im  new  at  this  so ..listen  to  the  seasoned  Hydro  growers...and I know  nothing  of  the  ebb and  flow..can  ya  take  a  plant  from  DWC  and  put  in  e&f?..thanks  for  stopping  by  my  friend and  leaveing  some  mojo:48:


Take care and be safe


----------



## zipflip (Dec 7, 2009)

> I made a power bong years ago from a vacumme cleaner


 right on.  you got any pix of the thing?


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> right on. you got any pix of the thing?


 


:rofl:   that  was  over  20  yrs  ago  woulda  been  Black  and  white:giggle:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 7, 2009)

zipflip said:
			
		

> right on. you got any pix of the thing?


 


:rofl:  that  was  over 20  yrs ago.. Im  starting to  remember  crap  i  made when  younger  now  *zip*...not sure thats  a  good  thing..


----------



## pcduck (Dec 7, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :rofl:   that  was  over  20  yrs  ago  woulda  been  Black  and  white:giggle:




And 4u still had hair :rofl:


j/k but what were you about 14?....you had hair at 14 right? :rofl:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 13, 2009)

:spit:  *duck*...i was  21   and  yes  I  had  hair  but  started  receeding  at  22..could  be  due to  drinking...:doh:  also  was  changing  rez  today  and forgot to  raise  the light  and  smashed  the poor girl  into them..:hitchair:..Hope  she  will  be  okay..then my  round stone  didnt  work and  had  to  return  all  to  older  bucket..that was  a  task  as i  had  no where to  put  the  plant..lol..so  i was  holding  it  with  one  hand  and  empting  the  bucket  into the other  wioth  other  hand...Dam I  got  my  feet  all  wet:rofl:...not  sure what happen  to the  stone  but  willl  get another one  by  next  change..adjusting  PH  is  always  diffrent..last  week took  16  drops  of  down  to  get  5.7  this  week  took 24 drops...oh  well  will  continue  to  setup nutes  on saturday  to  have  ready for  sunday...seems  to  be  working..hope  everyone  is doing well..

*sundancer*...how  will  ya  transfer  the  DWC  from  veg  into  a  eb and flo  to   flower?  Im not  familure  with  the  ebb flow..


----------



## pcduck (Dec 13, 2009)

*4u2sm0ke* I always aerate my nute solution for 24 hours before doing any pH adjustments. This allows any buffers in the water and/or nutes to do there thing and you should get a better pH reading. If using R/O or distilled water be sure you are using hydro nutes. Some hydro nutes(GH3) have buffers that put that pH in the 5.6-5.8 range without adding pH adjustments.

Looking nice and green


----------



## monkeybusiness (Dec 13, 2009)

:yeahthat:

I started following pcduck's lead this last time around and have had a much easier time with my initial ph. Before, there was a bit of tweaking when i first changed the nutes. Now that i'm using the duck's method i get most of the tweaking done before they actually get the nutes.


----------



## someguy (Dec 18, 2009)

ok, too tierd to read whole journal but watching here on out. good luck brrroooo


----------



## Shockeclipse (Dec 18, 2009)

Looking good I miss my Dwc...


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

sundancer245 said:
			
		

> looks awesome 4u2smoke:aok:  im onboard for this grow :hubba: im gonna soon be goin dwc for veggin and an eb system for flowering so imma be watchin this one  good luck and lotsa green mojo to you and your ladies!


I don't know enough about hydro but common sense slaps me on this one. How do you untangle the roots from the net pots? If you cut them which you would it would stun growth so bad. Talking about 3 weeks or so in flower for the roots to re-grow and there is the risk of the plant dieing after all that time and $$$. It would definitely make it very sick. On top of that it would mess with potency the stress. Instead of putting effort into potency and bud growth it would have to re-grow. I don't know!


----------



## meds4me (Dec 18, 2009)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> I don't know enough about hydro but common sense slaps me on this one.  I don't know!




Well on this we can agree....lol ~ 

4U: Been watchin Bro... Heres some* mojo* for ya !


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 18, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Well on this we can agree....lol ~
> 
> 4U: Been watchin Bro... Heres some* mojo* for ya !



haha go do some venting and spread mojo looked like you need some. In other words stick to the glass.


----------



## meds4me (Dec 18, 2009)

Well GoolllY Gee whiz Cajun....stick to what you know, oh wait thats nothing according to youre own post ~lol


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2009)

:ciao:

All  I  know  is  *chef *can  fart  for 5 seconds...and  carry  a  tune:spit:  


lets  all  smoke  a  :bong1:   

starting  flowr  this  weekend..she  exploaded  wanted  to  show  some  pics  Mixing  the  first  flower res change:aok:...this  was  first week  she  drak up  all  her  food..and  she  has  been  tie  down  some  more..will  update  again  soon..untill then take  care and be safe:bolt::bong:


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2009)

meds4me said:
			
		

> Well GoolllY Gee whiz Cajun....stick to what you know, oh wait thats nothing according to youre own post ~lol



How original. At least I can learn. Now you 1000 posts still are in the dark.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 19, 2009)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> How original. At least I can learn. Now you 1000 posts still are in the dark.


 



Please dont  DIRTY  my  thread...:48:


thanks..


----------



## ozzydiodude (Dec 19, 2009)

:joint: :joint: :smoke1: :smoke1: :joint: :joint: :joint: :joint: I DIRTY your floor with ashes now you get to sweep up:shocked: you got ROACHES


----------



## meds4me (Dec 19, 2009)

Lmao...~


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> :ciao:
> 
> All  I  know  is  *chef *can  fart  for 5 seconds...and  carry  a  tune:spit:
> 
> ...



and carry a tune!  well!

thanx for the pics, 4u2.  and the look see at yur LST!  $$

out here boise d'arc apples work well for the dirty little critters invadin yur shed


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 19, 2009)

4u2sm0ke said:
			
		

> Please dont  DIRTY  my  thread...:48:
> 
> 
> thanks..


Say now I didn't start anything! Recognize.


----------



## UKgirl420 (Dec 19, 2009)

*she is looking great 4u :watchplant: :farm:  :joint4:

*


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

looking real nice :aok:


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

Thanks  everyone..:48:.started  flower  yesturday:lama:



Merry  Christmas Everyone:ciao:


----------



## pcduck (Dec 21, 2009)

Merry Christmas :ciao:


----------



## meds4me (Dec 21, 2009)

Mery Christmas ~ :0)~


----------



## IRISH (Dec 21, 2009)

wow 4u, very nice bro. shes gonna be a very nice bush...she has very nice form...lol...great work...


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 21, 2009)

IRISH said:
			
		

> wow 4u, very nice bro. shes gonna be a very nice bush...she has very nice form...lol...great work...


 


:48:


I  never took  one  threw  flower..and  this  is  my  PurpleBud...how  do  i  support  the  buds  later  when  I  also  need  to  lift  the  lid and  move for  change?  i  thaugh  string  ..but  like  i  said  gonna  be  tough  changing  buckets  me thinks..and  not  like  soil  i  can  stick a stake  in  there...thanks  for  stoping  by...


Merry  Christmas   to  *you*  ..*Duck*..*meds*...and  My  *UKgirl*:heart:


----------

